# TV programme August 25th about jobs in New Zealand



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_Those interested in joining in can register free of charge on the website www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/jobslive. __ Duncan Gibb from SCIRT said: “There has never been a better time for anyone working in the infrastructure construction industry to consider a move to New Zealand. _
_ “The Christchurch infrastructure rebuild offers unprecedented opportunities for employment, career progression and involvement in a significant city redevelopment and there are fantastic opportunities available for skilled UK workers willing to relocate.” _

A move to New Zealand could help a city get back on its feet - Telegraph


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> _Those interested in joining in can register free of charge on the website www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/jobslive. __ Duncan Gibb from SCIRT said: “There has never been a better time for anyone working in the infrastructure construction industry to consider a move to New Zealand. _
> _ “The Christchurch infrastructure rebuild offers unprecedented opportunities for employment, career progression and involvement in a significant city redevelopment and there are fantastic opportunities available for skilled UK workers willing to relocate.” _
> 
> A move to New Zealand could help a city get back on its feet - Telegraph


that's right. in fact it has been good to move to CHC for those in construction since 2 year plus ago.

I am in the industry, but I dun feel like moving to CHC. altho relocation was avaiable in my previous employer


----------

